# New Girl On The Block :)



## Cruzpop (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, not really. I have been roaming the Specktra forum for awhile now. Looking at all the beautiful FOTD & Tutorials. 

I thought it would be a good idea to start gettin' active in Specktra & start postin' & such. So you'll be seein' me around. Hopefully i'll get a FOTD up...when i get a new camera at least...

Anywho's. My name is Rachel & i live in the East Bay. I'm a Sophmore(In Highschool *not* college) & i've been into M.A.C since 8th Grade. I wouldn't say my skills are that great from what i've seen on here, but i think they're ok. I get my eye make-up inspiration from Penut M&Ms, my friends' make-up, actually, just anything that pops into my head. I've only been to the M.A.C Pro once in my entire life time & me & my friends had to walk about 18 blocks to get there because *someone* pulled the bus string thing way too early. I got my first Viva Glam lipgloss there. My collection isn't all that big compared to the ones on here though...but...its ok because it's still growing!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Rachel, glad you joined!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 15, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 18, 2006)

Welcome!  Have fun!


----------



## labwom (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome! I'm kind of new too. I lurked on the board for almost a year before I joined!


----------



## lara (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 21, 2006)

welcome to specktra Rachel!


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, hope you'll find everything you want


----------



## resin (Nov 23, 2006)

hello there


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Nov 24, 2006)

and


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 25, 2006)

to SpecktrA!


----------



## n_c (Nov 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Dawn (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome Rachel !!


----------



## juli (Nov 26, 2006)

to Specktra


----------



## Milyda (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome! I'm still pretty new myself.


----------



## mellz (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Rachel!  Things go so much better here when you stop lurking and join in the fun, I'm glad you took the plunge!


----------



## jayme (Dec 19, 2006)

jayme


----------



## msmack (Feb 25, 2007)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## Lovinya02 (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!!!!!!


----------

